# vriesia splendens



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone know how big these grow?

I am looking on a couple of different supplier websites and see I conflicting information. One says it is a 'fairly big' bromeliad, while the other says it grows to a max of 6" diameter.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've seen them get 18" tall (leaves) and then another 6 to 10 inches tall for the flower.

It takes quite awhile to get this big - but I had one do it.

s


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

First off there are 2 types. You have Vriesea splendens and then you have the mini version. The large version will get to about 18" across while the smaller version will get about 12" across max. I heard also if you get the regular version when they are pups and viv raise them they will stay on the smaller side and not get to big. Great looking plant but very hard to come by.
J


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks both.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine is approx 16 inches in diameter. I had one in my leuc viv before I redid it, and it filled the better part of a 32 hex. The frogs liked it, but I didn't. Tolerates viv life well, though, and I would defintely reccomend it for larger vivs. Mine s pupping now, so I may try it again in a viv with a pup and see if it doesnt stay smaller. Love the vresias, underrepresented in vivs in the states. I also LOVE my V. racinae, and have wanted a V. heiroglyphica forever.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Bear in mind:

1) Most V. splendens in cultivation are actually the cultivar "Splenreit" (See fcbs.org for the difference). Splendens is an epiphyte from Guyana; it does get about 16' across, and its spike can add 12"+. The mini version does seem anywhere near as vigorous. 

So, it's a fine plant--for BIG tanks...

2) V. racinae is of course smaller, but it likes fresh air and not too much moisture at its base. Needs more light than splendens to maintain good color. Many people grow it like a Neo or small Aechmea. 

Both plants hold water well, though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my racinae is doing awesome up towards the top of the viv, mounted to the side of some ghostwood. currently has 6 pups 
I was told that most people kill the racinae, but I guess since mine's kind of " hig and dry" it works


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I've also had pretty good luck with Vriesia ospinae-gruberi, they tolerate vivarium conditions, provided you keep the stolon/roots away from too much water. The plant holds a large amount of water, and seems to stay around 12"-14" in diameter.


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

cheers all - interesting discussion. Going back to splendens, the site I am aiming to buy it from describes it as...

Small sort of Vriesea splendes from French Guyana, Trinidad and Venezuela. Diameter up to 6 inches. Epiphytic culturing.

Can i assume this is the mini-variety mentioned??


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, the larger version get much larger in size then that.
J


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

jus make sure to give it plenty of head room, as the flower spike gets quite tall


----------

